# 360/PC on single monitor w/ 5.1?



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a 22" Samsung monitor and a Logitech x540 5.1 system that I want to share between my PC and an Xbox 360. What is the best way to go about this (for a reasonable price)? I've found a bunch of different KVM devices, but am having real trouble with how to pass the audio to the speakers from both devices. 

When I buy the 360, I'm debating buying a smaller LCD/Plasma with multiple inputs and using that, but I'd really like to find a way to use my existing monitor if possible.

any advice would help greatly!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 360's out there now have both digital and analog outputs. I use analog with a digital audio optical cable for sound that goes to a 7.1 surround unit.


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I still get 720p via the analog video from the 360? My 5.1 speakers do not accept optical audio (just the normal 3 cables).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

multi-channel requires a digital connection from the 360.


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess what I need then is a switch with multiple HDMI inputs and a DVI/HDMI + 5.1 audio out. Anyone know of such a device.


----------

